# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سفرة رااقيه وكلها ذووق..

## شذى الزهراء

*لتكون سفرتكـ مميزة وجذابهـ في آن الوقت ممتعهـ*
*ليكن فيها تغير وتميز تصنعه يديكـ الناعمتين* 
*هنا أفكاار لتكسبي منها اختيار رااقي*
*اكسسوارات لمناديل السفرهـ* 
*وليكون طعامكم اشهى ...*

**
*هنا لطعام كلاسيكي بينك وبين زوجكـ..*





*وهنا لطعام هنيء وخفيف..*


*وهذه ممكن تأخذيها لاحتفاليه بينكـ وبين زوجكـ..*



*اما هنا للذووق الناعم وفي رومانسية النهار ..*


*وهذه لتجمع عائلي بسيط وهادىء*


*وهذه لجوء مميز بينكماا*


*في ليلة تعشقوون الرومانسيه* 




*عندما تقدمي ارقى المأكولات البحريه الذي يعشقها زوجكـ..*






*اتمنى لكم قضاء امتع الاوقااات*
*من مجهوووودي*
*الذي اتمنى ينال اعجابكم*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
بصرااحه شيا رووعه و دووق جميل 
والوان أتجنن  تسلمي على المجهود  الراائع 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
تقبلي مروري :kaseh:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شكرااا خيتي ملكة ع التوااجد الاحلى*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حاجات ولا احلى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي عفااف ع التوااجد الجمييل*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

كلش ذوق من يوم يومش شذاوي

تسلم الايادي 

وتسلمي غناتي على هالمجهود الرائع

----------


## شوق المحبة

واااو ،، أش ــياء رهيبه بقووه ..


وح ـلو الواح ــد يـ س ـتعملها ..


مـ ش ـكووره ش ـذووي عالمـ ج ـهوود الرائع ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الف ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلش ذوق من يوم يومش شذاوي
> 
> تسلم الايادي  
> 
> وتسلمي غناتي على هالمجهود الرائع



 
*الاروع وجودج ام الحلووين*
*لاخلا منج بموضوعاتي*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااو ،، أش ــياء رهيبه بقووه .. 
> 
> وح ـلو الواح ــد يـ س ـتعملها .. 
> 
> مـ ش ـكووره ش ـذووي عالمـ ج ـهوود الرائع .. 
> 
> ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الف ع ـافيه .. 
> 
> لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد .. 
> ...



 
*تسلمي شووق ع التواجد العطر*
*لاعدمت طيب التوااصل*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

روووووووعه
يسلمووو

----------


## منحوسة

*يسلمووووووو*
*رووووعه*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دموعه , منحوسه*
*كل الشكر لمروركما الحلوو*
*دمتما بالف خير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*شذى الزهراء السلام عليكم*

*و الله يمكن أحلى من الباغة و على الأرض و الصفاري بجنب المره و الصحن الكبير متروس عيش و ابزار و حوله عشر أيادي اتهبش و المرق للشوع*

*ما أدري و الله أيهو الأحلى*

*بس يعتمد* 

*خله ليكم يالشباب شنسوي بعد اكبرنا*

*شكرا و مع السلامة*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يعطيك ربي الف عاااااااااافية

على الطرح والمجهود الرااااااائع

يسلموووووووووو

الايااااااااادي

شذووي

تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شذى الزهراء السلام عليكم*
> 
> *و الله يمكن أحلى من الباغة و على الأرض و الصفاري بجنب المره و الصحن الكبير متروس عيش و ابزار و حوله عشر أيادي اتهبش و المرق للشوع* 
> *ما أدري و الله أيهو الأحلى* 
> *بس يعتمد*  
> *خله ليكم يالشباب شنسوي بعد اكبرنا* 
> 
> *شكرا و مع السلامة*



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*شكرا ابو سلطان على التشريف الحلو* 
*في صفحتي , دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يعطيك ربي الف عاااااااااافية
> 
> على الطرح والمجهود الرااااااائع
> 
> يسلموووووووووو
> 
> الايااااااااادي
> 
> شذووي
> ...



 
*يعااافيج ربي ملاك ع النور البهي*
*وين هالغيبه اشتقنااا لج*
*لاعدمت توااجدج الحلوو*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلمووووووووووووووووا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلموا عالطرح المفيد

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عاافية عالمجهود الراائــع

لا عدمنا هيك موااضيع

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عزيزاتي شكرا للتواجد اللطيف*
*دمتن بود*
*تحياتو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكووور عزيزتي عالأشياء النعومية والبسيطة
موفقة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شبكة الناصرة , اللؤلؤ المكنون
مشكوووريين ع توااجدكما الرونق
دمتماا بـــــــــــــود
تحياااتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام
حركات
رائعه
يسلمو
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وعليكم السلام
> حركات
> رائعه
> يسلمو
> يعطيك العااافيه



مشكوورة خيه عالمرور الطيب
تحياتي

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

رووووووعه اشكالهم حلوييين
 :laugh:

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*كشخه حركااااااات*
*يسلموا ع الطرح*
*تحياتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله يعطيكِ العآآفيه  
سلمتي من كل مكروه  
دمتي بقلبٌ* نآآبض*..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورين ع التواجد الطيب
دمتن بخير
تحياتي

----------

